# Should you be allowed to track wounded game onto private property.



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Who said we wouldn't necessarily grant permission for someone to get a deer?

This thread is about the government mandating that anyone can enter your land against your wishes and likely even your house once taken to the next step.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely not! I don't think they should be able to retrieve their dog without permission either. 
I would never deny either but I want that retreival to be on my terms and that means after dark. Why should I let somebody track through my sanctuary that I have stayed out of for the last 9 months to retrieve their deer, therefore, ruining my hunting for the rest of the season. After dark, the deer are out of the sanctuary and in the fields and I have no problem helping them at that time. I assure you most people wouldn't understand and obey this concept.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I referring to the "you shouldn't hunt my property line, you shouldn't have taken the shot" crowd. 

Lol. And thats why you will never catch me running for office. Being able to track a deer seems simple enough but you are probably right there will be lots of unintended consequences.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

A simple conversation / introduction on the front end allows me access to all adjoining properties to track game. I did this BEFORE I closed on the property and at the same time extended the invitation for them to track onto my property. I have all their phone numbers and they have mine - it's made more than a few recoveries one hell of a lot easier (and more fun).

BUT, I don't want no stinkin Government agency giving ANYONE access to MY property!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Lumberman,

I'm fine with my private neighbors hunting the line and getting a deer. I know them. It's public land strangers hunting feet from the line that I take issue with.

Think of the guy that intentionally hunts a line where he knows he probably can't go get the deer unless he trespasses like the guy that insists in driving 80mph on the expressway during a snow storm.

I'll stop and help the average guy that gets stuck in the snow. But the guy going 70-80mphs on ice when everyone else is going 40? Nah, that guy is a real slow learner and he obviously needs to learn common sense the hard way.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Pinefarm said:


> Who said we wouldn't necessarily grant permission for someone to get a deer?
> 
> This thread is about the government mandating that anyone can enter your land against your wishes and likely even your house once taken to the next step.


I'd have to agree.
I don't stop anyone from retrieving a deer. What i do stop is them running over top of me and my guests while we are hunting. 90 % of the time we usually spot the deer going down and if its an easy out they can have there deer by lunchtime or after the evening hunt. If the deer has not been seen or moved on thru then they wait til dark.
I'll be honest, in 15 years my neighbors have not been doing me any favors and i am to a point where i wonder why i do.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

hunterrep said:


> Absolutely not! I don't think they should be able to retrieve their dog without permission either.
> I would never deny either but I want that retreival to be on my terms and that means after dark. Why should I let somebody track through my sanctuary that I have stayed out of for the last 9 months to retrieve their deer, therefore, ruining my hunting for the rest of the season. After dark, the deer are out of the sanctuary and in the fields and I have no problem helping them at that time. I assure you most people wouldn't understand and obey this concept.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Gregad said:


> The State of Michigan own the deer. Not the Land owner! You purchased a license to hunt them. If a LO refuses to allow the hunter to retrieve the kill you legally took on your license, then the liability comes back on him.
> 
> If an officer is requested to retrieve a downed deer. Beings the State owns that deer, he can without permission from the land owner, using probable cause (Suspicion created by the hunter that a State owned animal is on the premises)( all the officer has to see is the blood trail leading from other property) can peruse the investigation. If the land owner still refuses the officer the right to investigate with PC, he can then be charged with resisting and interference of an officer during an investigation.
> 
> ...


gregad you sound like wolverinefan if i did not know better i would say you are one in the lame:lol:


----------



## Gregad (Nov 26, 2011)

Do what ever you guys wish to retrieve your deer. I for one beings I have been an lawyer for nearly 40 years and a born and raised farmer, have dealt with similar situations, in court. Maybe you need to find out yourself before taking the laws into your own hands.

Enough said!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

What I dont get is how any of the land owners think that they can tell the neighbors where to hunt on their own property. 
There is no rule/law stating that we can only hunt where the neighbor says its OK that friggin crazy!
The bible says love your neighbor, but that not meaning your neighbor per say. 
But it means everyone. Is this so hard to understand??
Ive personally seen it, the land owner hasent shot a deer and wont allow a "NEIGHBOR" retrieve theirs. 
Then next summer when he needs a hand, he doesent hesitate to come ask! He has a short memory?? 
Well the reply was NO, same as he said when he was asked to retrieve the legally shot buck that rotted on his property!
Maybe it diddent rot, maybe he harvested it, if so theres that POACHING another poster mentioned!

BD


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Gregad said:


> Do what ever you guys wish to retrieve your deer. I for one beings I have been an lawyer for nearly 40 years and a born and raised farmer, have dealt with similar situations, in court. Maybe you need to find out yourself before taking the laws into your own hands.
> 
> Enough said!


beings your a lawyer you do win


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Gregad said:


> Do what ever you guys wish to retrieve your deer. I for one beings I have been an lawyer for nearly 40 years and a born and raised farmer, have dealt with similar situations, in court. Maybe you need to find out yourself before taking the laws into your own hands.
> 
> Enough said!


looking at your bio it said you are 50 just curious how you became a lawyer at 14 you must have gone to Michigan


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Doogie Howser, attorney at law!


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Another word to sum up private ownership....LIABILITY. So stay the F... out.

How would you like to purchase land, pay taxes and do other habitat improvements to see a tresspasser? I should be able to shoot a deer with do worries of someone being shot unless you are there unlawfully. I didn't work my A.. off for you to be able to hunt or track your wounded deer on my land.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Can you provide the case citation? Sounds like an urban myth.

I'd also think a long time lawyer like yourself would be able to spell 'perjured' correctly.





Gregad said:


> The State of Michigan own the deer. Not the Land owner! You purchased a license to hunt them. If a LO refuses to allow the hunter to retrieve the kill you legally took on your license, then the liability comes back on him.
> 
> If an officer is requested to retrieve a downed deer. Beings the State owns that deer, he can without permission from the land owner, using probable cause (Suspicion created by the hunter that a State owned animal is on the premises)( all the officer has to see is the blood trail leading from other property) can peruse the investigation. If the land owner still refuses the officer the right to investigate with PC, he can then be charged with resisting and interference of an officer during an investigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> How exactly could the landowner be charged with poaching for refusing to let someone on his property to track a deer??? What would the cops have probably cause for? What would they be investigating? I don't understand your post at all.


I think he has left us. he seems to have cleared his bio after the age discrepancy thing


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Gregad said:


> ...If you shoot a animal and it does run onto someone else's property, best to get permission first. If denied, call the police and they will get your situation taken care of for you. Imagine a cop coming to you saying a guy shot a deer and it is laying out on your property. You say so what and no he can't get it. Cops have probable cause to investigate and now your facing poaching charges yourself. I have defended this in court a couple of times. The property owner has to prove they killed it. Can they? You can.
> 
> ...If the LO claims the hunter did not shoot it and leaves it on his property with a lethal wound from a arrow or gun shot, he can be charged with poaching himself.
> 
> ...


Your story here leaves a lot of information out or it is nothing but a lie if you want members to believe you. Now your facing poaching charges? What exactly would those charges be that a LO would be charged with? What law was upheld? What laws is somebody taking into their own hands? You have been a lawyer for 40 years and dealt with simular situations? If you are an attorney it doesn't sound like your a criminal attorney.

Let me provide you with correct info, based on your post. By law, a LO doesn't have to give permission for anyone to track wounded game on their private property, that is entirely up to the LO. If a LO refuses they can NOT be charged for poaching or any other crime. 95% of the time a CO will not interfere with the choice of a LO not allowing another on their property to retrieve or track wounded game. In 26 years I did it only once for a hunter simply because I just happened to be there and knew the LO and it was a kids first deer. It happened that that deer traveled through that LO property and kept on going. All other times I went was by request of the LO and the hunter was NOT given the deer. The only time a LO was ever charged was when the LO took the deer for their own use when they did not legally kill the deer or tagged a deer that they did not legally kill. If a LO says no and the deer lays there and rots, no law broken.

Now that's enough said.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I agree that I would not want the government mandating that a property owner must allow somebody on their property to retrieve game. That should be kept strictly to the choice of the landowner.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gregad said:


> Do what ever you guys wish to retrieve your deer. I for one beings I have been an lawyer for nearly 40 years and a born and raised farmer, have dealt with similar situations, in court. Maybe you need to find out yourself before taking the laws into your own hands.
> 
> Enough said!


After reading this and other posts by you, I am very curious. Have you ever had to write a legal brief, because your grammar and spelling leaves much to be desired. Besides that, your logic is wrong.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I have let people retrieve deer on my property. I have helped people recover deer on my property. I watched my son finish off a deer that came from the neibors property and give it to him. I may be the odd man out but that is what I thought you should do. To not let someone retrieve a deer and have it go to waste seems foolish.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

part timer said:


> Not without prior permission.
> 
> Why not? Erosion of property rights is the primary reason.


sounds to me you have another purpose for this question, as a property owner my self, i would agree with part timer (not with out permission),
see i own this part of heaven given to me by way of tax payments,
if i wanted you to share your rights with me don't you want me to ask 
for it first.:idea:


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

armchair attorney friends like that i don't need


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Deer and other game animals die on private property all the time, this does not mean that the LO is breaking any laws (unless they are in physical posssession of the animal). If they leave the deer to rot in the field, that is their decision and their right as LO. Ethically, maybe it's not the right thing to do by the deer or hunter, but you can't MAKE them hand it over or let you on their land. Thats why it's called _private_ property!

I do not like anyone on my land unless I know about it. Out of simple respect, you should always contact LO and either gain permission if you don't have it, or if you have it, let them know you lost a deer on their land and are going to retrieve it. You should do so as quietly and safely as possible.

Personally, I would prefer to go with them to make sure they find the deer, help them get it out, make sure they don't get hurt and they don't hurt anything else along the way.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Nope.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

hunterrep said:


> Absolutely not! I don't think they should be able to retrieve their dog without permission either.
> I would never deny either but I want that retreival to be on my terms and that means after dark. Why should I let somebody track through my sanctuary that I have stayed out of for the last 9 months to retrieve their deer, therefore, ruining my hunting for the rest of the season. After dark, the deer are out of the sanctuary and in the fields and I have no problem helping them at that time. I assure you most people wouldn't understand and obey this concept.


 
Does this mean you wouldnt expect to retreieve a deer you shot on theres that went into there property,*I'm sorry but if you deer hunt on less than 100 acres of land at some point you will have to get on a neigbors land period!*, then they will be a $%^&ing ***** because they wont let you get it. I agree they should have to get permision, and you should have the right to excort them but i have lost 2 deer, that travled about 150-175 yards...single lung shots because i was nice enough to ask to track and was tyurned down and told that if i was cought retrieving it the cops would be involved...I guess I should only be allowed to hunt the very center of the property because a lung shot deer may travle 200 yards on a high shot, better yet shouldnt be able to hunt at ll without 1000 acres, that way noone ever has to retrieve gamefrom somone elses land.:rant:


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Whoa calm down Sparky. No need to yell. Read more carefully next time. Nowhere in my post did I say I wouldn't let them retrieve their deer. Matter of fact, I said I would NEVER deny that. I only said it would be on my terms and that means after dark (depending on where their deer ran). My neighbors understand this and we have retrieved deer in this fashion in the past. They know why I have rules like this and that it benefits them to leave my sanctuary a sanctuary.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

They can delete me again I do not care:yikes: Oh and be damn sure you sue "ieSpell" before posting here!
I still think weather you own land or not if you hunt deer or any other game animal then the 1st priority is what?
Retrieving the wounded animals thats what! 
Some obscure law absolving you of the responsibility because it went onto anothers land is total BS.
If some how as a Landowner (whoever you are) you would rather let a legally shot deer rot then to allow them to retrieve it because it may mess up your hunting???? Then in my opinion your worse then the poachers, at least they harvest and consume the meat.
Land owners do not have any rights on the neighbors property, we get that, but if you cant all get along with your perspective neighbors then you made your own bed!

BD


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

I've NEVER seen a deer rot; usually by spring all I ever find is some fur and partial bones. Carrion disappears fast in wilderness.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

First off I hunt on another persons 80 acre land. He does have permission to retrieve game on the other properties as do they on his property. Do not make a stupid non fatal shot and what I am talking about is shooting at a deer in heavy cover or a running deer that you dump a clip on. Do not hunt the fence lines the neighbor knows that you shot a deer on his property and you have no claim if you are ignorant liike that. Worst case scenerio call a conservation officer to decide, you may still lose the animal but at least you will know the outcome. If all else fails stay at least 100 yards from the property line and make high percentage shots. Do your homework prior to hunting and you should all but eliminate this problem. For the guys that like to hug the fencelines you are asking for problems, nobody on this site can help you.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> First off I hunt on another persons 80 acre land. He does have permission to retrieve game on the other properties as do they on his property. Do not make a stupid non fatal shot and what I am talking about is shooting at a deer in heavy cover or a running deer that you dump a clip on. Do not hunt the fence lines the neighbor knows that you shot a deer on his property and you have no claim if you are ignorant liike that. Worst case scenerio call a conservation officer to decide, you may still lose the animal but at least you will know the outcome. If all else fails stay at least 100 yards from the property line and make high percentage shots. Do your homework prior to hunting and you should all but eliminate this problem. For the guys that like to hug the fencelines you are asking for problems, nobody on this site can help you.


Well put.


----------



## y660rider (Nov 27, 2011)

The mentality of some peoples opinions towards land owners blows my mind. You are the hunters that give hunters a bad rep. A land owner is just that, THE OWNER. And its called PRIVATE PROPERTY for a reason. They are the all mighty in regaurds to what happens on that property, so treat them like it.

The idea of getting law involved seems like a "I'm telling my mommy you wont share" approach. Grow up and go sign some checks yourself, see how you feel about the guy that hunts the line to private property and treats yours like its public.

If your hunting in a manner where there is a high probability that an animal is going to make it to an adjacent property then you better have a good relationship with them and have come to an agreement on how the situation would be handled AHEAD of time. That or be prepared to loose an animal when you get turned away.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Quite a few years back a fenceline hunter shot a nice 6 point buck on our camp road. When it was shot the buck was on our property by a good 30 yards. The buck then ran another almost 250 yards before expiring right in front of my blind. To make a long story short the buck was tagged and taken back to camp. The person who shot the deer did not attempt to claim it and I really doubt that we would have given it to him if he would have tried.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bigbuck said:


> ........ I watched my son finish off a deer that came from the neibors property and give it to him. .........


Ever heard the saying: "No good deed goes unpunished"? I would do the same thing but anybody ever finish off a deer and have it backfire?

I was hunting with a friend who killed a buck after another hunter had drawn first blood. When the hunter excitedly arrived and saw the buck up close, which apparently had suffered considerable "ground shrinkage", he refused to tag it! I give my friend credit for putting his tag on the animal. FM


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

The lack of appreciation, respect and understanding of private property rights that some of you have is a sobering thing. Difficult to believe that so many are ignorant of something that is so fundamental to our society.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Quite a few years back a fenceline hunter shot a nice 6 point buck on our camp road. When it was shot the buck was on our property by a good 30 yards. The buck then ran another almost 250 yards before expiring right in front of my blind. To make a long story short the buck was tagged and taken back to camp. The person who shot the deer did not attempt to claim it and I really doubt that we would have given it to him if he would have tried.


I would have done the same thing. But being self righteous, I'm not stirring...but what is the term for tagging a deer you did not legally kill? Or, was that in between making a long story short and expiring in front of your blind? Legally, you could likely call a CO and get a permit of some sort? What is the legal protocol for this?


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Ever heard the saying: "No good deed goes unpunished"? I would do the same thing but anybody ever finish off a deer and have it backfire?
> 
> I was hunting with a friend who killed a buck after another hunter had drawn first blood. When the hunter excitedly arrived and saw the buck up close, which apparently had suffered considerable "ground shrinkage", he refused to tag it! I give my friend credit for putting his tag on the animal. FM


I hear what yer sayin' Again I would have done the same thing. However again, like previous post, while you give your friend "credit" he is legally obligated to tag the deer he killed.

On the opposite side of that coin, a yound man hunting adjacent property to us blew the foot off of a dandy 10 point with 24" spread. Nicest rack I've ever seen that wasn't on somebody's wall. Anyway, the deer would likely have survived with his foot wound until he ran across our partner "Donny" who quickly dispatched the wounded animal and proceeded to tag it whilst the young fella causing the foot damage wanted to claim the deer. Perspectives......


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

November Sunrise said:


> The lack of appreciation, respect and understanding of private property rights that some of you have is a sobering thing. Difficult to believe that so many are ignorant of something that is so fundamental to our society.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Because everybody that got caught tresspassing would say that they were tracking a wounded deer .............not hunting.


Western states have laws that allow tracking/retrieving game, but require you to leave weapon behind to do so. Easily solves that problem. Tracking or dragging a deer without a weaopon, no problem. With weapon ticket for hunting/tresspassing/poaching.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

wintrrun said:


> Why?
> Cause it takes my rights as a property owner away.
> Entitles anyone wishing to walk the property an excuse to.
> This list can keep going on.
> ...


And telling an adjacent landowner that he can't hunt a part of his land because the deer might end up on yours is not eroding that landowner's rights?  At least be honest, this isn't about landowner rights, it is deer hunters who are afraid someone else is going to kill their deer, nothing more. 

I have the ultimate solution. Make it illegal to cross a property line for any reason whatsoever, even if the landowner gives you permission. That way everyone can live on their little isolated piece of heaven and not ever be disturbed. No need to stop what you are doing to talk to a neighbor that pulls in to chat, man I have my rights I shouldn't be disturbed by anyone for any reason. Let those deer lie where they drop, they only stink for a few days while the coyotes and crows feast. 

And the biggest knob in my hunting area is a guy who threatens to shoot anyone who crosses his property line for any reason, yet has no problem whatsover organizing a deer drive through my property when he thinks he can get away with it. See point above about the real reason he won't let us even attempt to retrieve a wounded deer (never needed to in 10 yrs of hunting it).


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

These are the discussions that need to take place before the season opens so people on both sides of the line know what to expect when it occurs.

It really has to do with property rights and hunting in the SLP were the land is broken into smaller parcels you might learn the person denying you the right to track the deer isn't even a hunter. Some people just don't want to deal with hunters on their land. Others don't want their land disturbed. There are many reasons people don't want others on the land. 

I would oppose any law that allows others access to private land without permission. I would gladly assist a fellow hunter track a wounded deer across my land, they will be treated as a guest.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> You said you're 27 years old. Do you not have any understanding of private property rights? Is it not clear to you that what someone else owns you have no legitimate claim or access to without their consent, whether it be their property, their home, their vehicle, their bank account, etc? None of those things are yours, and whatever desires or claims that you fancy yourself as having pale in comparison to the property rights of the owner.
> 
> I repeat what I said before. It is unbelievable to me that so many on this thread have such a weak and in some cases non-existent understanding of how sacred the rights of a property owner should be. I don't know if this a reflection of an entitlement mentality or poor education system or what, but it is sobering to see how oblivious some of you are to such a fundamental tenet of our culture.


 
I am not saying that you should be able to just waltz around without talking to the landowner, yes ask them, I would want that much on my property, but any landowner that would deny permission to retreive game is not a good person or sportsman bottum line, so you are saying some sacred right of being a property owner makes you some type of god? Or is that my poor collage education at work?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Sure i have them go over a 100 yds. Problem is they always run to the river which is the opposite way from the neighbors property.
> Did have a bow deer run towards the neighbors property a few years ago. Went about a 150 yds. lucky for me i still had about a 100yds before he hit the property line.
> it got to a point back in the late 90's, early 2000 when you could scratch the first 4 days of gun season. My neighbors to the south have poor shooting skills and even poorer tracking skills. We found it much easier to just deny them access, find there deer and recover it when the hunt was over. It results in less impact on my place.
> And yes in the grand scheme of things i am the king of my own land. I have all the gold and i make all the rules.


 
What a great sportsman, i dont care if they are dbag hunters accompany them while they track, no self respecting hunter would let this happen, you nevr did answer should i have to hunt 300? 400 yards from a property line, what is the correct amount?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

y660rider said:


> So I guess you didn't bother contacting anyone when you went tracking through their ground? Make sure you leave your door unlocked so I can come grab a beer sometime when your not around, sound good? Oh wait, thats giving you the common curtousy of choosing whether or not to grant permission. I'll just do it anyways since property has no meaning to you.
> 
> Catch my drift?


 
I never said you shouldnt ask, i always do, and the few times i have lost deer do to not being givin permission, guess what...guess i tresspass because when i can see a dead deer, i will ask. If turned down you bet your ***** i will still be hanging that deer. Maybe you should just let it rot? Propert owners have acompanied me as well and that is fine, I will offer them meat or the whole deer, just give the chance to recovery


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> What a great sportsman, i dont care if they are dbag hunters accompany them while they track, no self respecting hunter would let this happen, you nevr did answer should i have to hunt 300? 400 yards from a property line, what is the correct amount?


 
Hunt wherever ya want Sparky. Its not my call. You wanna park your stand on the line? Go right ahead. 
Your ranting and crying about what I should be doing on MY property is well getting old.
My neighbors recover the deer they shoot that fall on my property. Might not be in the immediate time frame and manner you deem to be just but they get their deer.
I do hunt by a certain code and ethics within my boundaries. No one outside of them has to like them but inside them they will be respected and that is all that matters, period.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Hunt wherever ya want Sparky. Its not my call. You wanna park your stand on the line? Go right ahead.
> Your ranting and crying about what I should be doing on MY property is well getting old.
> My neighbors recover the deer they shoot that fall on my property. Might not be in the immediate time frame and manner you deem to be just but they get their deer.
> I do hunt by a certain code and ethics within my boundaries. No one outside of them has to like them but inside them they will be respected and that is all that matters, period.


 
well just we will just have to disagree, im over it too, time for steelies anyway


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Day after Thanksgiving a guy and his 2 sons hunting my neighbors property came to my door respectfully asking if they could retrieve a deer from my place. Sure, no problem - no sense in dragging it, keys are in the truck, make sure you close the gates. Let them clean and rinse it at my place too. 

An a-hole attitude would have quickly gotten them less, up to and including NO.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

HECK NO!!!
Ask for permission!!!


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Huntfish247 said:


> Day after Thanksgiving a guy and his 2 sons hunting my neighbors property came to my door respectfully asking if they could retrieve a deer from my place. Sure, no problem - no sense in dragging it, keys are in the truck, make sure you close the gates. Let them clean and rinse it at my place too.
> 
> An a-hole attitude would have quickly gotten them less, up to and including NO.


 
I would hope this is the norm. Respect given is often returned.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

No way.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> What do you think? Your allowed to retrieve your dog, livestock, an other things. Why not wounded game.


Should I be allowed to screw your wife or girlfriend? Why not? I'll only bang her one time! Unless I think I can get away with it every time. If I do get caught, so what..all I'll get is yelled at!

*NO!* Because it's morally, ethically and legally WRONG! It does NOT belong to you so DON'T do it! Thats why!

Hope this puts things into a morally justifiable perspective that you can better relate to.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!!!!!

Dave



Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Should I be allowed to screw your wife or girlfriend? Why not? I'll only bang her one time! Unless I think I can get away with it every time. If I do get caught, so what..all I'll get is yelled at!
> 
> *NO!* Because it's morally, ethically and legally WRONG! It does NOT belong to you so DON'T do it! Thats why!
> 
> Hope this puts things into a morally justifiable perspective that you can better relate to.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Should I be allowed to screw your wife or girlfriend? Why not? I'll only bang her one time! Unless I think I can get away with it every time. If I do get caught, so what..all I'll get is yelled at!
> 
> *NO!* Because it's morally, ethically and legally WRONG! It does NOT belong to you so DON'T do it! Thats why!
> 
> Hope this puts things into a morally justifiable perspective that you can better relate to.


Holy crap Mitchell, tell us how you really feel.
And, I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> Yes, absolutely. Why should the privileged property owners have access to all the best game. I feel that we should be able to be on their land to hunt any legal game. I also believe that other uses should be allowed like snowmobiling, cross-country skiiing, etc. The property owners have had it way to easy in this state and it's time the rest of us reap the rewards of their hard work.


You have got to be kidding???? If you are serious, you do not even desereve to buy a license. Get a job and buy your own land if land owners have it so good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

B Smithiers said:


> You have got to be kidding???? If you are serious, you do not even desereve to buy a license. Get a job and buy your own land if land owners have it so good.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That was extreme sarcasm aimed at anyone in favor of eroding property rights even more. I don't even like the idea of being able to retrieve dogs. Private property should be private, period. And no, I don't own property (at least not to hunt on) and never have.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

i for one am all in favour of right to retrieve laws..i own 60 acres (formerly 80)...if any of my nieghbors have to track thier game they are more than welcome to as a matter of fact i allow one neighbor to use my property as a rightaway to the backside of his 20...i allow one nieghbor that i do not like at all to hunt 70 yards off his line on my property...come on grow up we are all sportsman with like passions..i can see being angry if someone parks on ur propery and comes out and hunts but nieghbors should be "nieghbory"....i have had a man run 6 beagles by my treestand on my moms 20...1/4 mile from his house..did i throw a fit...no..i just smiled and wished him good luck....why not allow nieghbors to follow wounded critters over the property line? its not like they are cutting timber or driving quads on your trails tearing them up......grow up!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

cooner, you sound like a great neighbor. Our neighborhood is the same way now that the one old prick has died.


----------



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

hunterrep said:


> Whoa calm down Sparky. No need to yell. Read more carefully next time. Nowhere in my post did I say I wouldn't let them retrieve their deer. Matter of fact, I said I would NEVER deny that. I only said it would be on my terms and that means after dark (depending on where their deer ran). My neighbors understand this and we have retrieved deer in this fashion in the past. They know why I have rules like this and that it benefits them to leave my sanctuary a sanctuary.


It would be on my terms for exactly the same reasons you have stated and more you haven't stated. In fact, it could even be the following day with the assistance of daylight to keep the intrusion to a minimum, and safety precautions. This also doesn't give somebody's entire hunting party along for a night long cluster @#$%.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I would definitely not be in favor of such a law. No more than I would want a stranger entering my car or house without permission. To those that have said I gladly let my neighbors track a deer onto my property is very different than having someone you have never met before wandering around.

Ownership is a privilege that is paid for. Those that do not pay do not get that privilege IMO.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> That was extreme sarcasm aimed at anyone in favor of eroding property rights even more. I don't even like the idea of being able to retrieve dogs. Private property should be private, period. And no, I don't own property (at least not to hunt on) and never have.


I was hoping you were being sarcastic. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

